# Is this submissive peeing?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Our 3 year old Mickey has been very, very good with not peeing or marking in the house, even when he was still intact. Today, when hubby came in the house he had crawled behind the couch cover, which I don't allow but I don't react harshly. I just say "Get out of there" and he peeks out and comes out. Hubby just called him playfullly then pulled the cover down. The Mickey rolled over patially on his back and peed. What do you think? The only time he ever did this before was right after we got him and I scoled him (I know better now). What would cause him to do this?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

At 3 yrs old I personally think it's going to be really hard to make a call on anything for a one-time occurrence. I wouldn't make a big deal out of it. Clean it thoroughly, so he would not be tempted back to that spot. Maybe even reinforce pottying for a day or 2--For example, my Lulu uses a puppy pad. If this were her, I may lead her to her pad at key potty times, and when she used it, give lots of praise and even a tiny treat if you want. Not every time-they are very smart, and before you know it you'll be treating for every potty.  Also, if she goes to her pad but doesn't see me see her, I ignore that. Just a small refresher course. If he potties outside, be sure to be vigilant on taking him and praising for a day or 2. It may not happen again. If it does, I'm not sure about submissive peeing starting at this age. I would tend to think possible UTI and the rolling over might have caused him to lose control of his bladder maybe? IDK, maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I was wondering about UTI also. What are the symptoms? He seems to be licking his penis more than usual. And he's not sleeping through the night the last couple nights, either. Can take him to vet, but would like advice from more experienced minds. Thanks so much.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm probably not a good one to ask on that. My Lulu is 5 yrs old and like you, I know her "ways" very well. If she were to change habits like that I would be off to the vet. Others may consider that overboard, but she can't speak for herself, and I would rather err on the side of caution. I'm not really sure about the symptoms of UTI, but I'm sure if you googled it you could find many sources that would be able to help. Keep us posted.


----------



## Animed (Aug 28, 2013)

It doesn't sound like your husband was harsh with him but it could be the case that pulling the cover down suddenly made him scared or nervous and he lost bladder control because of that.

Re a UTI, here's some thoughts on that. A bladder infection or inflammation is a possibility as loss of bladder control and licking the genitals can be indicative of this. You would probably be noticing other symptoms too though, including frequent urination that appears to be painful or an effort, not passing very much on attempts to urinate, strong smelling urine and possibly blood in the urine. 

As a one-off occurrence, it may not be something to get too concerned about but if it becomes more frequent and/or you notice the above signs, a trip to the vet would probably be a wise move to make sure that it's nothing worrying.


----------

